# 6 Reasons Why the IWI Tavor is Better than the AR-15



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Better than an AR, I disagree. I will say it is different. I guess it depends on what you are looking for. If its MOA or sub MOA accuracy the Tavor is not it. Then again that is not what it is designed to do. You can put together a super accurate reliable AR-15 these days. The better part of the Tavor is its compactness even with a 16" barrel. I am not sure the one in the video is even available here unless you were to upgrade a standard X95. The X95 is rock solid and reliable but I believe it is more for close quarter engagements.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea. An AR will be more accurate. But combat accuracy is a little different than shooting groups on paper.

I have shot a TAVOR. If you shoot it like you are supposed to, then you actually hold it a little differently than other rifles. I considered one several years ago, and shot a friend's. In the end, I bought an AUG instead (which I later sold and bought a SCAR 16S - my favorite rifle I ever owned).


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Not "better" in hardly any way. Good though. 
I think I'm the only one that prefers 20" barrel in an AR. They can be hard to find in my area, and I look when going to stores. They just aren't there. The round shines at 20 inches, even in 223, but that prefers a 24" barrel to make the numbers on the box.
I liked the pouring sand on the Tavor. Pure theatrics. I can say that the only stoppage I have had out of my current M&P was by literally filling the open breech with sand. Imagine that. 
Turned it over, dumped the sand, worked the bolt twice to loosen, and it fired through the mag. Never missed a beat the rest of the day either. Everyone wants to be "better " than an AR, but that is a tough paper route.
Now, there are a couple of calibers that I think would be a lot more effective, but they came along decades too late.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

$1800? Hah!
That makes it SUCK compared to an AR.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I HATE cleaning an AR. That's one place where a piston based rifle excels.

Cleaning the SCAR 16S I used to have was much better than cleaning an AR.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Fun to shoot, you have to get used to the different feel and handling of it. i wouldn't trade my Colt LE 6920 for it though.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I HATE cleaning an AR. That's one place where a piston based rifle excels.
> 
> Cleaning the SCAR 16S I used to have was much better than cleaning an AR.


I don't really share that observation, but we likes what we likes. The FP opening can be quite the chore if you are afraid of hot running water though. Most never bother too much with the buildup though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Less weight, trigger options, grip options, and parts availability are in favor of the AR platform. They do make piston driven AR's as well if you so choose. I would like a Tavor however and appreciate the many positives the platform has


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

I have several AR's, and a Steyr AUG. I like both types of rifles, but I can't afford many 2K rifles. My AUG takes the AR mags, which saved me a little. The Tavor is interesting, but not as cool looking, IMO, as the Steyr


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I HATE cleaning an AR. That's one place where a piston based rifle excels.
> 
> Cleaning the SCAR 16S I used to have was much better than cleaning an AR.


Even though I haven't fired mine in quite some time, yes it is. However I never owned a SCAR to compare it to.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> $1800? Hah!
> That makes it SUCK compared to an AR.


Daniel Defense DDM4 V7 costs $2K!
Do DDM4s SUCK?
If the cost determines whether a firearm SUCKS or not, we are definitely screwed!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

denner said:


> Less weight, trigger options, grip options, and parts availability are in favor of the AR platform. They do make piston driven AR's as well if you so choose. I would like a Tavor however and appreciate the many positives the platform has


One observation, the Tavor parts that are available are of higher quality especially when you consider the cheaper ones that are found in the AR market.
It is a different design with a specific purpose. This is easy to see if you check how the IDF deployes them (IIRC, the video discusses this).
My experience tells me that the Tavor X95 needs fewer after market parts. (The iron sights are really implemented in a clever/neat fashion.)
BTW, I have a few AR, DDM4V7 is my favorite, as well as the X95. The X95 is definitely easier for me to maneuver in a house.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

I recently bought a store brand AR lower for 119.00, free shipping. Today I ordered the complete upper, 269.00. That's everything except a rear sight and magazine for under 400 bucks. I've had 5 of these now, and they are all excellent shooters. Of course, I'm not so good a rifleman I can tell the difference, but to me it shot as well as a high end gun. I don't need or want quad rails to hang doo dads off it, just a plain Jane gun for me. Heck, my wife still has and uses a nearly 40 year old Bushmaster with a fixed carrying handle, we her "battle sight zero" taped to the stock.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Fredward said:


> I recently bought a store brand AR lower for 119.00, free shipping. Today I ordered the complete upper, 269.00. That's everything except a rear sight and magazine for under 400 bucks. I've had 5 of these now, and they are all excellent shooters. Of course, I'm not so good a rifleman I can tell the difference, but to me it shot as well as a high end gun. I don't need or want quad rails to hang doo dads off it, just a plain Jane gun for me. Heck, my wife still has and uses a nearly 40 year old Bushmaster with a fixed carrying handle, we her "battle sight zero" taped to the stock.


I have had several over the years that pieced together were under $400. All rack grade, all very competent shooters. The M&P I have now is a very solid shooter.
I did put a 3 pound trigger in my Grendel. It is a hunting rifle, so the improved accuracy is nice. No matter how disciplined your trigger finger, the difference between 8 pounds and 3 pounds is stellar. At 300 and greater, it really shows.
There is rumor of an A1 in the AO that has it's 20 inch barrel, and original sighting system. It doesn't shoot more than 55 grain very well, but a lead core 60 or 62 would probably be OK. IIRC it has a 1:12 twist.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't afford the boutique stuff, but my PSA AR-15 seems to work extremely well. Never could get used to bullpup style rifles, too old school, I guess.


----------



## bnolsen (Jul 10, 2017)

In the end you can buy an ar15 from multiple vendors and probably can interchange parts across the board. This just isn't possible with a tavor and other 556 platforms. As much as I strongly dislike and think DI on the ar15 is horribly stupid design this availability of parts and manufacturers are hard to beat.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hike1272.mail said:


> One observation, the Tavor parts that are available are of higher quality especially when you consider the cheaper ones that are found in the AR market.


What parts are we referring to? There are so many high quality MPI AR parts on the market at low prices why would one be buying cheaper ones? Are we talking bolts, bolt carriers, trigger parts, bolt carrier pins, barrels, hand guards, butt stocks.


----------

